# Hookworms and Carpet Cleaning



## Chewtoy (Mar 28, 2008)

We've had three month old Dexter for two weeks now, and it turns out that the poor little guy came to us from the breeder with a raging hookworm infestation. He was so sick. He's learned to use his pee pads pretty well, but he can't quite figure out that they're okay for poop, too; so, we've had accidents in the house, both on hardwoods and on carpeting. We've cleaned it up immediately, of course, but the vet says that we probably have hookworm larvae in the flooring and potentially any textiles, like upholstery, where Dex has been. 

And we walk around barefoot, all the time.

AUGH. 

Once we got over our initial gross-out, we turned to the problem of eliminating hookworm larvae from our home. There's surprisingly little information on the 'net - everything I've found has referred to outdoor spaces and sandboxes, as those are the usual places people and animals pick up the little &*#@&%s. Diluted bleach is the common method for tile and other solid surface, but obviously that won't work on carpets, hardwoods or furniture upholstery. Dexter is on medication for the next couple of weeks and will then be re-tested. We're trying to prevent him from being reinfected, and also keep ourselves from getting hookworms (because honestly, if I saw the telltale signs on my feet, I'd be tempted to just amputate 'em. Worms. AUGH.) 

Does anyone know how we can effectively sterilize our house? Any and all information is gratefully welcomed.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I don't have any ideas...other than a molotov cocktail. I hope someone else has a better idea for you! How icky!!!


----------



## Chewtoy (Mar 28, 2008)

> I don't have any ideas...other than a molotov cocktail.[/B]


Uh-huh, that was pretty much my idea, as well. 

For anyone else who may come up against this problem: we've ended up Borax-ing the upholstery and carpets that are too big to toss in the washer, spraying a careful mixture of Clorox and water on the big (bone colored) rugs and hardwoods (no bleaching, probably because we wiped it up quickly), Clorox-ing the tile and - well, the wall-to-wall carpeting is getting ripped up and replaced with wood. It was in bad shape and desperate need of replacing, so we decided to just go ahead and do it. The other option was having it professionally steam cleaned.

Or torched.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

did the puppy defecate on the carpet? the eggs will die rapidly in freezing or hot, dry conditions, so i dont know how humid it is there. other than that a 3:1 bleach mixture will take care of it on hard surfaces


----------



## Chewtoy (Mar 28, 2008)

> did the puppy defecate on the carpet? the eggs will die rapidly in freezing or hot, dry conditions, so i dont know how humid it is there. other than that a 3:1 bleach mixture will take care of it on hard surfaces[/B]


Yes, he had several accidents on carpeting. The hard surfaces were simple enough to sanitize but the carpets ...! Those have been a problem. It's been extremely wet here for the past week, and we didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I am SO going to vomit. I agree with the moltov cocktail idea.
I think I was tramatized by that post! Seriously! Your feet!? omg...feeling faint...
How can you tell if their in your feet? Now I'm curious.
And PS, how can you tell if your dog has it?
*paranoid*
~~Cheri~~


----------



## Chewtoy (Mar 28, 2008)

> How can you tell if their in your feet? Now I'm curious.
> And PS, how can you tell if your dog has it?
> *paranoid*
> ~~Cheri~~[/B]


Sorry for hitting your gag reflex! That was my response, as well. In a human being, there are tell-tale markings on the top of the foot (or any other body part that came in contact with the worm). Do a Google image search for 'hookworm' if you want to see it - but I don't suggest eating beforehand. 

We found out Dexter had them because he was lethargic and vomiting, then went off food. Those are signs of a number of other things, of course, but the vet did a fecal analysis, et voila. Poor puppy obviously felt miserable, and made a little pained sound whenever his belly was touched. We've since learned that hookworms can be passed on from the mother to a pup, and can kill a puppy, sapping them of nutrients. Dex came to us from the breeder with a raging infestation, so he probably got them from his mother.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> I am SO going to vomit. I agree with the moltov cocktail idea.
> I think I was tramatized by that post! Seriously! Your feet!? omg...feeling faint...
> How can you tell if their in your feet? Now I'm curious.
> And PS, how can you tell if your dog has it?
> ...




Here's a link to hookworm info. from the Centers for Disease Control:

Hookworm



Joy


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smscare2: 


I have no advice, sorry! But I just wanted to say, hope you find a way to get rid of it soon! Good luck!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Chewtoy said:


> We've had three month old Dexter for two weeks now, and it turns out that the poor little guy came to us from the breeder with a raging hookworm infestation. He was so sick. He's learned to use his pee pads pretty well, but he can't quite figure out that they're okay for poop, too; so, we've had accidents in the house, both on hardwoods and on carpeting. We've cleaned it up immediately, of course, but the vet says that we probably have hookworm larvae in the flooring and potentially any textiles, like upholstery, where Dex has been.
> 
> And we walk around barefoot, all the time.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the whole house, but the hardwood floor I may have an idea. There's a hard surface floor cleaning machine made by SHARK - it can be used on any hard surface including hardwood. I uses distilled water and heats that up really hot so your sanitizing with steam. 




dr.jaimie said:


> did the puppy defecate on the carpet? the eggs will die rapidly in freezing or hot, dry conditions, so i dont know how humid it is there. other than that a 3:1 bleach mixture will take care of it on hard surfaces


Dr. Jaimie, nice to see you posting - miss your siggy of the p's and we haven't seen a recent pic of the new addition - please post pics!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Marsha, just FYI, this thread is from April 2008.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Marsha, just FYI, this thread is from April 2008.


Oh Christmas! Another spammer! :angry: I didn't look at the date for the original thread. :blush:


----------

